

Ganeti - Virtual Servers Management Tool from Google - vijaydev
http://code.google.com/p/ganeti/

======
wmf
Please allow me to rant about Google Code for a minute.

1\. It's hard to tell which projects are official Google projects and which
aren't.

2\. The total lack of real names is disturbing to me. e.g. look at
<http://code.google.com/u/imsnah/> \-- it's completely useless.

~~~
kobs
1\. Official Google projects have the "Google" label.
<http://code.google.com/hosting/search?q=label:Google>

~~~
blasdel
Not quite: projects written by Googlers have the 'Google' label, which is
unusable by normals.

Official Google products are not hosted as normal 'projects': the URLs are
_code.google.com/product_ or _code.google.com/apis/product_ instead of
_code.google.com/p/project_.

~~~
kobs
I stand corrected.

------
easp
I've been using this at work to rebuild our internal infrastructure for test,
file serving, etc. I was intrigued by its ability to manage disk redundancy
via DRDB, though I haven't really tested the instance failover features. So
far, I've been focused on getting it working nicely for Ubuntu guests. It's
pretty cool to bring up a fresh machine with the latest packages in a few
minutes. It'll really come in handy when I start working through configuration
management and deployment automation for our apps.

------
aaronsw
Anyone know what Google uses this for?

~~~
litewulf
Running virtual machines on hardware?

I mean thats pretty much what ganeti provides right?

~~~
wmf
But Google says they don't use virtualization.

~~~
blasdel
They don't use virtualization for any of their normal infrastructure -- it's
much more productive to have locality with GFS/BigTable/memcache/App/etc all
running in the same OS image on every machine.

I do see them having plenty of use for virtualization when provisioning
machines to run non-infrastructure, their client software, other people's
software, etc. Its usefulness for software testing should be obvious.

I don't know if they use full x86 virt. for it, but your App Engine processes
have several layers of OS sandboxing around them.

